
Where the Startups Are, By Zip Code - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/08/where-the-startups-are-by-zip.php
======
loumf
Crunchbase isn't only startups (my employer is there, and we're not a startup)
and not all startups raise money (we were once a startup, but were
bootstrapped).

I would characterize the companies in Crunchbase as just tech companies.

------
mrcsparker
It would be interesting to see how this fares per-city. States like Texas have
much less population density and a ton of start-ups (looking at the list,
Houston is very impressive).

A lot of these zips are right next to each other.

------
tptacek
Chicago... the Groupon effect?

~~~
pchristensen
Crunchbase says Groupon has raised $173 million
(<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/groupon> ), so they alone account for a
quarter of the money raised in 60606.

I was actually surprised that it was only 23%. I didn't realize how much other
funding there was around here.

~~~
maukdaddy
From their data (companydata.csv):

    
    
      name	founded_year	zip_code	 raised_amount 
      Invenergy	2001	60606	 $459,000,000.00 
      Groupon	2008	60654	 $172,800,000.00 
      Hostway	1998	60606	 $110,000,000.00 
      HighTower		60661	 $100,000,000.00 
      Affinity.com	2006	60606	 $85,000,000.00 
      NeuroTherapeutic2006	60631	 $43,000,000.00 
      MediaBank		60654	 $40,500,000.00 
      Initiate Systems1994	60606	 $31,000,000.00 
      ACTIV Financial 2002	60606	 $25,000,000.00 
      Firm58	2005	60661	 $22,680,000.00 
      Echo Global Logi	60654	 $17,400,000.00 
      Vibes Media	1998	60606	 $15,000,000.00 
      Arroweye Solutio1999	60661	 $14,000,000.00 
      BridgePort Netwo2002	60601	 $13,000,000.00 
      Mirage Networks	60602	 $12,000,000.00 
      SAVO		1999	60607	 $10,000,000.00 
      Open Kernel Labs2006	60606	 $9,750,000.00 
      InXpo			60642	 $9,000,000.00 
      Manifest Digital2001	60654	 $9,000,000.00 
      Info			60601	 $8,400,000.00 
      FeedBurner	2004	60610	 $8,000,000.00 
      Sittercity		60654	 $8,000,000.00 
      The Point		60622	 $7,300,000.00 
      Allen Brothers	60609	 $7,100,000.00 
      TetraVitae Biosc	60606	 $6,300,000.00 
      Compliance11	2005	60606	 $6,178,766.00 
      tvCompass	2003	60631	 $5,100,000.00 
      Cleversafe	2004	60661	 $5,000,000.00 
      Viewpoints	2007	60610	 $5,000,000.00 
      GrubHub	2004	60614	 $3,100,000.00
    

edit: There are a few more but I truncated the list for brevity ;)

~~~
tptacek
Wow. Invenergy and HighTower _so_ shouldn't count.

------
jbellis
link to the guy who did the work (and posted more interesting maps):
[http://petewarden.typepad.com/searchbrowser/2010/08/the-
top-...](http://petewarden.typepad.com/searchbrowser/2010/08/the-top-10-zip-
codes-for-startups.html)

------
api
The "two bay areas" still dominate, though Illinois was interesting.

